
Show HN: Distributed ID Generation with Redis and Lua - nathankleyn
http://engineering.intenthq.com/2015/03/icicle-distributed-id-generation-with-redis-lua/
======
vasquque
Not new idea to use lua in the db, but if you wish more use lua in the
project. I recommend to see [http://tarantool.org](http://tarantool.org)
instead redis with lua.

~~~
nathankleyn
Op here! One of the primary reasons for using Redis here is not so we can use
Lua (even if it is great!) - it's so that we can generate IDs using a service
we already have. This idea could be extended to anything that allows user
scriptable behaviour - for example, we know at least Instagram are doing this
using PostgreSQL stored procedures.

